# Handy Internetseiten (WAP) Programmiersprache



## the snake (26. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich bin eben ein bisschen mit dem Handy im Internet - oder besser im 'Wap' - gesurft und hab mich gefragt ob ich nicht selber mal eine "Handy Internetseite" zu Coden. Ich bin dann mit dem PC auf die Wap seite eines großen Deutschen Lebensmitteldiscounters gegangen (http://wap.aldi.de) Die konnte der IE sowie der Netscape Navigator nicht öffnen. Also hab ich das mit Notepad ('Editor' von Windows) geöffnet und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE wml PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD WML 1.1//EN" "http://www.wapforum.org/DTD/wml_1.1.xml">

<wml>

<card ontimer="#Auswahl" title="wap.aldi.de">
    <timer value="30"/>
    <p align="center">
      <img src="http://wap.aldi.de/beide_neu.wbmp" alt="Aldi"/>
    </p>
</card>

<card id="Auswahl" title="Gebiet auswählen">
	<do type="prev" label="Back"><prev/></do>
	<p align="center">
	<a href="http://wap.aldi.de/nord/start.wml">-> Aldi Nord</a><br/>
	<a href="http://wap.aldi.de/sued/start.wml">-> Aldi Süd</a><br/>
	<a href="http://wap.aldi.de:8080/aldi/servlet/aldi?QT=plz_eing">-> Auswahl per PLZ</a><br/>
    </p>
</card>

</wml>
```
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass dies HTML sehr ähnelt.
Was ich jetzt fragen wollte ist, ob jemand bereits erfahrung mit dieser Programmiersprache (Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das 'wml' heißt) hat und/oder einen Viewer bzw. Editor hat?


----------

